# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Rook je? Vul een vragenlijst in over het rookverbod in de horeca

## Sandervdheiden

Voor een onderzoek van de Universiteit Leiden willen we graag weten hoe rokers het rookverbod in de horeca ervaren. Vul de vragenlijst hier in en je ontvangt een cadeaubon van *5 euro*. 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor het meedoen. 

Sander van der Heiden
Afdeling Klinische- en Gezondheidspsychologie
Universiteit Leiden
[email protected]

----------

